# Duda con el PWM para controlar un motor DC



## tuimg (Ene 8, 2009)

quiero plantearles una duda que me salto sobre el pwm, yo ya he hecho varios pwm de baja potencia con el 555 (el de la pagina pablin) y un dia buscando encontre una pagina que decia que el transistor mos-fet se podia reemplazar por un rele y funcionaba perfecto ¿ es posible hacer esto y que funcione bien?, yo lo queria aplicar a un motor de 24vdc por 30 amperes.


----------



## Ferny (Ene 8, 2009)

El relé puedes hacerlo conmutar, pero el motor no funcionaría bien... Para empezar con el mosfet consigues altas frecuencias que sería lo ideal para el PWM, pero con el relé la frecuencia es muy baja (unos pocos Hz) y eso hará que tu motor vaya a "tirones" en vez de moverse "suavemente"


----------



## tuimg (Ene 8, 2009)

se puede reemplazar el mostfet con el puente H, como se puede construir 1?
yo tenia entendido que el puente Hse usaba solo para cambiar el sentido de giro


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Ene 8, 2009)

Es este que usas:






Para que un rele no te durara nada a altas frecuencias busca un mosfet mejor para tu motor te quedaria bien el
IRF150 100V 38A hay muchos para ese trabajo


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 8, 2009)

tuimg dijo:
			
		

> se puede reemplazar el mostfet con el puente H, como se puede construir 1?
> yo tenia entendido que el puente Hse usaba solo para cambiar el sentido de giro



Si se puede... pero tienes que mandar el PWM a 2 ramas para que avance en un sentido y mantener las otras 2 en apagado, si quieres que gire en el otro sentido solo cambias las ramas que usas... y cambiando el ancho de pulso controlas la velocidad del motor en los 2 sentidos... incluso hay tecnicas para hacer un frenado dinamico del motor mandando la corriente en sentido contrario para parar subitamente el estator


----------



## tuimg (Ene 9, 2009)

narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

> Es este que usas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si es ese mismo.


----------



## Fortivo (Mar 29, 2010)

Hola amigos y compañeros del foro, estoy realizando un circuito para controlar un motor dc y lo he terminado y funciona de fabula, pero tengo un problema, el circuito es para contolar un carrito pequeño de mano para jugar al golf , si esos que es para llevar los palos y no empujar ni arrastrar con ellos.

el circuito me funciona sin problemas con el motor del carro,, pero ahi un problemilla ; ustedes saben como yo que cuando lo prueban con el carro levantado , el motor gira pero el consumo es minimo y cuando lo colocamos en el suelo la fuerza que ejerce para arrastrar es mayor , cuyo indice de corriente aumenta, pero la cosa que el problema no esta ahi,, el problema esta en cuando ''frenamos completamente el carro'' y lo aguantamos para ver que hace el circuito, al no girar el motor aumenta considerablemente la corriente hasta calentarse el irf y el by229 que tiene como diodo intercalado al motor.

mi pregunta es : ¿¿ como podria yo realizar, un circuito que , cuando detecte mucha corriente desconecte el sistema ??

no se si me he explicado bien , quiero hacer algo de eso porque nunca sabe uno si la persona que lo maneje lo deje apollado en algun sitio con el motor encendido aunque lento pero se calentara,, alguna idea ?

gracias chicos , buenas tardes.

PD: el circuito lo he encotrado en este foro usando el buscador y esta en archivos adjuntos de este mensaje..

PD 2 admin y mod : si ustedes ven que este post no va en esta seccion perdonenme porque no se donde ubicarlo...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2010)

Para limitar el consumo ante el motor "Frenado", primero tienes que detectar esa condición, para lo cual puedes emplear un "Shunt" para sensar el consumo.
De acuerdo a esta medición actúas sobre el PWM.

¿ Y como lo detecto ?
Por ejemplo mediante un operacional midiendo la caída de tensión sobre uno de los propios cables que alimentan al motor.


----------



## Fortivo (Mar 29, 2010)

Fogonazo, buenas tardes y gracias por contestar amigo, mira los shunt le llamas a estas resistencias ?




Lo del operacional , te refieres que tengo que fabricarme un circuito operacional y medir la caida de tension tipo amperimetro y ver cuanto cae ??

un saludo amigo y gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2010)

Fortivo dijo:


> ... mira los shunt le llamas a estas resistencias ?


Exacto, solo que como tu motor consume, seguramente mucho, las resistencias deberían ser de un valor muy bajo, por eso la idea de emplear la propia resistencia del cable que alimenta al motor.


> Lo del operacional , te refieres que tengo que fabricarme un circuito operacional y medir la caida de tension tipo amperimetro y ver cuanto cae ??.....


El operacional NO lo fabricas, vas a una casa de componentes y lo compras.
Si te debes armar con el operacional un circuito comparador que mande una señal de ajuste de la corriente del PWM, de modo de no quemar nada en caso de "Bloqueo" del motor.

Si el consumo del motor lo permite se podría hacer simplemente con un transistor actuando sobre la pata 5 del LM555


----------



## Fortivo (Mar 29, 2010)

hola de nuevo, si, el motor tiene que consumir porque su irf es un 1404 de 202Amp... 

me he reido mucho con esta frase jeje ''El operacional NO lo fabricas, vas a una casa de componentes y lo  compras.'' perdona mi forma de expresarme , que soy canario chico ¡¡ me referia de amar con el operacional un circuito, aunque todos los operacionales no se llevan muy bien conmigo,,, porque todos los que armo no funcionan bien jejej.

me gusto eso del 555. ya que usa un 555 y en su patilla 5 solo le he puesto un condensador de 0.22uf a masa... segun dicen que es para estabilizar la caida de tencion pero al ver lo que sucede cuando freno el motor y no dejo que avance, es que: la temperatura del irf y del by229 aumenta considerablemente , no se hasta donde podra llegar calentandose pero por si las '' moscas '' no probe...

el transistor en la pata 5 del 555 lo que aria si no me equivoco es anular casi de completo la señal por la patilla 3. pero como hacemos para que se exite el transistor detectando alto amperaje ?¿ 

gracias¡


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2010)

Siempre dependiendo de "Cuanto consuma el motor" esta podría ser una opción.


----------



## Fortivo (Mar 29, 2010)

ños te haz lucido amigo, bueno ya veo la iniciativa del tema, la cosa es, ¿¿hasta cuantos amperios puede mantener ese circuito?? , me imagino que sera de depender que IRF le coloques para su control, digo , el que trajo el circuito destropeado de este carro que estaba controlado por pic es el irf1404 y es el que tengo puesto para que controle ahora mismo el motor, la cuestion es medirlo con un amperimetro de pinzas no?

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2010)

Fortivo dijo:


> ños te haz lucido amigo, bueno ya veo la iniciativa del tema, la cosa es, ¿¿hasta cuantos amperios puede mantener ese circuito?? , me imagino que sera de depender que IRF le coloques para su control, digo , el que trajo el circuito destropeado de este carro que estaba controlado por pic es el irf1404 y es el que tengo puesto para que controle ahora mismo el motor, la cuestion es medirlo con un amperimetro de pinzas no?
> 
> saludos


Correcto, de acuerdo al consumo se puede determinar si puede ir una resistencia "Shunt" y un transistor o hay que recurrir a algo mas sofisticado.
Recuerda que es corriente pulzante, el valor que te indique la pinza amperométrica (Para corriente Continua) habrá que corregirlo a valor "Pico"


----------



## Fortivo (Mar 29, 2010)

ok correcto, mañana intentare medir el amperaje con el motor a tope de velocidad y comunicare cuanto tengo de amperios consumidos y miramos haber que es lo mas recomendable.

un cordial saludo y buenas noches compañero. gracias!


----------



## Fortivo (Mar 30, 2010)

hola chicos buenas tardes, he intentado medir el amperaje con mi pinza amperimetra, pero claro tengo un problema , que solo mide amperios de corriente alterna.... V_V...

algien sabe como poder medir amperajes altos con un tester normal de max 10 amperios. ??

por cierto la bateria que utiliza es de : 12v ,20Ah/C20/1.75VPC/25ºC 

constant voltage charge :14.1v-15.0V (20ºC)
Initial current:Less than 6.0A

Viendo lo que dice la bateria el motor no debe consumir mas de 20 amperios... la cosa que es cuanto puede consumir cuando lo frenamos... ?¿

el carro es muy parecido a este :http://www.hillbilly.es/terrain.aspx  ademas es de la misma marca de fabrica pero el que tengo es la vercion anterior, no se si sera el mismo motor pero si es el mismo dice que el motor es de 175W.

pienso yo : si P=V*I , sacamos I y quedaria I= V/P cual su resultado seria : I=V/P=12v/175w=14.58A . (( si me he equivocado en algo diganmelo que todavia estoy verde XD ))

si ese es el resultado y no he fallado deveria entonces consumir 14.58A.... dato que no esta comprobado... haber que comentan los expertos 


saludos.


----------



## Fortivo (Mar 31, 2010)

Hola compañeros de nuevo, he construido primero el circuito en el simulador livewire y al parecer va de fabula,, mañana o pasado lo pondre en practica en la protoboard, si algien quiere simularlo le adjunto el archivito 

un saludo.


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 1, 2010)

buenas fogonazo, he estado buscando en internet sobre como calcular las resistencias shunt , para poder acer el calculo para el circuito , pero lo unico que veo es calculos de dicha resistencia para contrarrestar amperimetros de aguja y creo que no es lo mismo para un motor.

por otro lado monte un comparador , muy basico para ver su funcionamiento en el simulador, pero el problema es que no se como acer un comparador si el voltaje al motor es variable.. y si es variable estaria casi siempre desconectando y conectando el motor , tambien he mirado en libros de electronica del curso que tengo aqui y no sale nada sobre las resistencias shunt, necesito saber cual es la formula para calcularla, puedo calcular la resistencia del motor porque tengo voltaje y amperios de el , y V/I = R ((pero es la R del motor..)) la de la resistencia tiene que ser igual ?¿

un saludo y gracias ¡¡


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 1, 2010)

El shunt lo calculas para que a máxima corriente (Motor trabado) sobre la resistencia exista una caída de tensión (Aproximadamente) unos 800mV, luego con el preset ajustas "Fino" la corriente de corte del PWM.


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 1, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El shunt lo calculas para que a máxima corriente (Motor trabado) sobre la resistencia exista una caída de tensión (Aproximadamente) unos 800mV, luego con el preset ajustas "Fino" la corriente de corte del PWM.



Creo que te he entedido, entonces tengo que medir con el motor trabado la corriente consumida en ese momento que es la que aumenta para poder realizar el calculo.. la cosa que si tengo que medir la corriente con el tester ((porque la pinza no mide A-DC por la menos la mia..)) solamente el tester normal me mide 10 amperios, como lo hago para no romper el tester ?? he oido intercalar una resistencia shunt tambien .. pero la cuestion es , ¿que valor ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 1, 2010)

Mide la caída de tensión (CC) sobre una resistencia de valor conocido, por ejemplo 0,15 Ohms (5W o más).


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 1, 2010)

Ok ya mañana con mas calma probare esta opcion y comprobare el circuito entero , un saludo amigo hasta mañana.


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 2, 2010)

Hola buenos dias Fogonazo, hoy he metido la resistencia shunt como indica el diagrama y e puesto en cada patilla el tester escala 20v cc . he encendido el motor a todo lo que da y lo he logrado frenar por completo , en ese momento marco 1,60v de caida. la resistencia que he puesto es una de 0.5 ohm /5w.

1 de los problemas es que el transistor Q2 tiene que abrir con 5v, pero solo tengo 1.60v maximos para su apertura, si pongo base a positivo con una resistencia el circuito funciona del 10 porque abre el control pata 5 del 555 y se para.

otro de los problemas que no se si es por culpa de la protoboard o algo porque aveces se nota como si no pillara bien las patas de los componentes y de renpente sepone a andar solo sinpoderlo regular y el irf se calienta como un macho, pero esto solo lo ace aveces y mas cuando estas toquetiando por la placa.

voy a pasar el circuito del manejo del motor, ((todo lo que esa antes del irf)) a una placa de baquelita para que no me de problemas .

un saludo¡


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2010)

Fortivo dijo:


> ......... lo he logrado frenar por completo , en ese momento marco 1,60v de caida. la resistencia que he puesto es una de 0.5 ohm /5w.
> 
> 1 de los problemas es que el transistor Q2 tiene que abrir con 5v, pero solo tengo 1.60v maximos para su apertura, si pongo base a positivo con una resistencia el circuito funciona del 10 porque abre el control pata 5 del 555 y se para.


*Nop*, con unos 800mV ya se activa el transistor, así que puedes colocar 2 resistencias en paralelo para detectar la condición de "Sobre-consumo"



> otro de los problemas que no se si es por culpa de la protoboard o algo .....


Yo le tengo poca confianza a los Protoboard, falsos contactos, interferencia entre pistas, Etc


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 2, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Nop*, con unos 800mV ya se activa el transistor, así que puedes colocar 2 resistencias en paralelo para detectar la condición de "Sobre-consumo"



Que raro amigo, porque cuando lo bloqueo  completamente , segun el tester me indica al transistor 1.20v ,, y no abre.... muy raro , haber si va a ser la protoboard... esque no conosco otro metodo para probar circuito sin protoboard...

un saludo ¡¡


----------



## Dano (Abr 4, 2010)

Fortivo dijo:


> Que raro amigo, porque cuando lo bloqueo  completamente , segun el tester me indica al transistor 1.20v ,, y no abre.... muy raro , haber si va a ser la protoboard... esque no conosco otro metodo para probar circuito sin protoboard...
> 
> un saludo ¡¡



Le armás la placa de primera, a mi tampoco me gustan las proto, con ese circuito simple podes hacer algo estilo Manhattan.

S2


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 5, 2010)

Hola amigos de nuevo, ya lo he montado todo en placa, funciona como comentaba bien sin problemas el manejo del motor, pero sigo teniendo problemas con el sistema de antibloqueo. no hay manera que me dispare el transistor, freno el motor de golpe y me da hasta 1.40 voltios , pero en la base del transistor no me lo dispara ¡¡ le he puesto hasta un rele en su salida para ver si lo dispara y que va, lo veo extraño si deveria dispararlo,, no sera tension fanstasma la que recoje aqui ,por eso no dispara el transistor? 

Segun muchos proyectos dice que el transistor abre con solo 0.7mv, he probado con varios bc y varios 2n y nada... sin este sistema el motor al bloquearse va a quemar el irf seguro porque cuando se bloquea se calienta como un macho.

Estaba intentandolo hacer con un comparador pero que va, me lio mucho en ello...


He estado buscando por libros y demas y me he estudiado de nuevo los comparadores, para iniciar la prueba cual me comentaba fogonazo que se podia tambien realizar. Pues aqui llevo horas y horas de estudios para llegar a esto:


Como pueden observar he creado un comparador con un lm358 ((si es que no he creado otra cosa jejej)) , por lo pronto en el simulador livewire funciona como queremos, falta probarlo en la practica, lo dejo por aqui si quereis hecharle medio ojo por si le ven algun fallo o adjuntar alguna cosa, mañana si tengo tiempo lo probare y a lo que dios quiera.

Les adjunto el archivo para simularlo.

Ya he consegido que el transistor de bloqueo funcione ((esquema de fogonazo )) pero tengo el siguiente problema, yo lo regulo con el potenciometro y cuando subo la potencia de velocidad , si se sobrepasa se para ,hasta ahi bien , pero porque cuando bajo la potencia el transistor sige activado, no se deveria desactivar ?¿? para desactivarlo tengo que soltar la base y volverla a conectar y vuelve al sistema del principio.

Un saludo chicos ¡¡


----------



## jreyes (Abr 9, 2010)

Me pregunto si será más conveniente desacelerar el motor que frenarlo.


Adiosín...!


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 10, 2010)

jreyes dijo:


> Me pregunto si será más conveniente desacelerar el motor que frenarlo.
> 
> 
> Adiosín...!



Hola amigo, bueno te cuento , este circuito lo estoy realizando para un carro de transporte de palos de golf.. su funcion es , cuando le das al potenciometro el motor arranca desde 0 al 100% , tiene potenciometro para regular el paso de la persona/segun el peso del carro/o proporcion del terreno. hasta aqui vamos bien , pero que sucede si frenamos adredes el motor ((o bloquearlo no intencionadamente con un fallo en alguna corona que se le rompa un diente)) , se nos calienta el driver , irf y demas ..

segun he aprendido (gracias fogonazo) se le intercala una resistencia shunt al negativo como indica el diagrama, esta resistencia se encarga de resistir la corriente en caso de bloqueo del motor para evitar el quemado del driver o irf, pero quiero ir mas alla ; estamos averiguando como poder que el driver detecte esta caida de tencion sobre la resistencia shunt , he probado una manera de un transistor con un divisor de tension, y ahora estoy con el comparador de un omp, estos 2 metodos conectados dandole negativo - , en la patilla 5 (control) del 555 en caso de caida de tension por bloqueo, por eso el 555 cambia la frecuencia de pulso a como si no estuviera activo el motor , si sesa la corriente del bloqueo se desactiva el negativo de control y el carro volveria a andar sin problemas, no quemamos nada ni rompemos nada.

saludos cualquier duda...


----------



## jreyes (Abr 11, 2010)

Hola, fortivo:

En otro hilo subí un circuito de un regulador de voltaje que incluía una proteción contra sobrecorriente. Principio es el mismo que mencionas. Déjame buscarlo para colocarlo acá.

Este es:




Adiosín...!


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 11, 2010)

jreyes dijo:


> Hola, fortivo:
> 
> En otro hilo subí un circuito de un regulador de voltaje que incluía una proteción contra sobrecorriente. Principio es el mismo que mencionas. Déjame buscarlo para colocarlo acá.
> 
> Adiosín...!



Hola amigo, si se ve que tiene el mismo sistema pero con un comparador, ¿lo haz logrado que funcione ? otra pregunta ¿sabes como se calcula el valor de la  shunt  que hay que colocar??

saludos ¡¡


----------



## jreyes (Abr 11, 2010)

Fortivo dijo:


> Hola amigo, si se ve que tiene el mismo sistema pero con un comparador, ¿lo haz logrado que funcione ? otra pregunta ¿sabes como se calcula el valor de la  shunt  que hay que colocar??
> 
> saludos ¡¡


Hola !


La discusión de donde salió ese esquema está acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulada-variable-cortocircuitable-ua741-31807/

No he realizado el montaje; aunque supongo la persona que lo necesitaba lo hizo.

El cálculo de la resistencia se hace según la ley de Ohm. Debes tener en consideración que el sensado se hace en modo continuo y no por PWM.


Adiosín...!


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 22, 2010)

Hola amigos, volvemos con problemas.. el modulo esta realizado en placa pcb , tanto el modulo del irf con diodo y resistencia limitadora, mas otro modulo donde se encuentra toda la reguladora PWM .

hasta ahora bien , empezamos con el problema, se conecta la placa del irf a la bateria cuyo tambien se conecta el voltaje de la placa de pwm , el motor empieza a caminar a toda potencia, intentas regularlo en potenciometro y nada , ahora bien , el problema esta aqui, desconectas solo el positivo de solo la placa pwn y el motor se para. Otras veces no conectas la placa reguladora y solo el placa del irf ¿¿ y porque gira?? , ¿¿si no tiene la señal del gain o disparador del mosfet ??.

no lo entiendo ,¿ algien me puede indicar mas que sea con una farola de costa porque sucede esto?

saludoss


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 24, 2010)

solucionado el problema, fue culpa de separar mucho el potenciometro de control de velocidad.

ahora el problema viene cuando dejo el motor funcionando despacito , el irf se calienta, cuando esta a tope no se calienta , a que se puede dever que este se caliente??

podria ser el irf, el que traia es : IRF1404  DEBAJO DICE 607P Y DEBAJO DE ESTO : KA   ----    HW
y el que compre para replazarlo :IRF 1404 DEBAJO DICE 941P  Y DEBAJO DE ESTO: FV   ----    EE

saludos¡


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 24, 2010)

Fortivo dijo:


> ....ahora el problema viene cuando dejo el motor funcionando despacito , el irf se calienta, cuando esta a tope no se calienta , a que se puede dever que este se caliente??.....


Mira si la *frecuencia* del PWM no ha disminuido al reducir el ciclo de trabajo.


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 24, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mira si la *frecuencia* del PWM no ha disminuido al reducir el ciclo de trabajo.



Hola fogonazo, gracias por contestar,¿lo testeo con el osciloscopio ? es que mi osciloscopio es de pc y me indica la onda pero no se como ver a que frecuencia trabaja exactamente. aunque me da que para medir eso me va a ser falta un frecuencimetro.... o estoy equivocado?

un saludo y gracias¡

Añado una cosita que puede ser que nos aclare las dudas a todos, donde esta el circuito PWM al modulo del irf desde la resistencia de 100 ohmios, de ahi sale un cable de un metro que llega al al gate del irf, eso puede influir, seguramente tendre que modificar esta resistencia, porque no es lo mismo tenerlo todo junto que separarlo , digo yo.. que opinan?




indico el corte en la imagen , como pueden ver entre las 2 lineas tiene el corte y se vuelven a unir igual pero con 1 metro de cable de separacion, no se si me explico bien.

Bueno aqui tengo el dato desde el PWM en la salida de la resistencias 100ohm ;


les explico por colores, el cuadro amarillo indica el inicio del motor muyy despacio, casi hablando asi el arranque, cuadro azul en velocidad media, y cuadro rojo en velocidad desde media a maxima.


Y este de la toma despues del metro de cable que separa el pwm del irf. Aqui realmente 'yo' no le noto mucha diferencia, lo que si se aprecia que cuando esta a velocidad media da tironitos.

saludos y gracias chicos mas que sea por el tiempo de la atencion


----------



## luis1234567890 (Sep 30, 2013)

¿ Por que ponen los diodos 1n4148 en paralelo ?

 este circuito de ahi


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2013)

luis1234567890 dijo:


> este circuito de ahi



Yo no los veo en paralelo 

Aquí lo tienes mas claro:


Ver el archivo adjunto 31402​


----------



## luis1234567890 (Sep 30, 2013)

estos diodos amigos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2013)

luis1234567890 dijo:


> estos diodos amigos



No están en paralelo existe un potenciómetro en medio, y en todo caso sería Anti-Paralelo ya que están en oposición.


----------

